# Monsters of Feyland/100 new 5E monsters



## CawoodPublishing (Feb 15, 2019)

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/259946/Monsters-of-Feyland



*Cawood Publishing* presents *Monsters of Feyland* for 5th Edition! A Copper bestseller on DriveThruRPG in its first week. 100 new monsters and more lore about the land of the fey. Featuring the incredible art of Travis Hanson.

Hardcover book, softcover book, and PDF options. 

Just around the corner... Beyond the stone gate... Through the mirror... Lies Feyland!


This *112-page* book includes:



General lore about Feyland 
Game Master's Advice regarding fey 
The hierarchy of the Seelie and Unseelie Courts 
100 new 5E monsters with individual illustrations, stat blocks, and bios 
A large number of fey, including arch fey, and many other types of monsters 
Centaurs, Dragons, Giants, Goblins, Lycanthropes, Ogres, Undead, Unicorns, etc. 
CRs 1/8 to 25 
Encounter Table for Feyland 
Fey Flora 

Video review by Crafts and Minis: 


[video=youtube;Vcuj3sNnuOQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcuj3sNnuOQ[/video]


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm curious about why it's Feyland, rather than just using the Feywild? 

Other than that, it seems cool! I generally prefer books with both player and DM options, these days, but this looks like it might be high enough value to overcome that preference.


----------



## CawoodPublishing (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey Doc, It's due to the Open Gaming License. We can't use that name.  

The book has some lore sprinkled throughout and a number of the monsters could be player options.


----------

